# [Commission] Blood Angels army



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

Hey there!

Again, a new project log for a new army project. This time it's Blood Angels and we start off with Terminators! Some of you may notice a pattern there (judging from this and this) but this time it's totally different! You see, after painting 3rd edition SH BA Terminators for playing Space Hulk and painting BA Terminators from GW/FW to play Space Hulk with, it's the SH Terminators rebased and painted to be used in a 40k army this time! 

[Gah, camera's batteries empty. Pictures will follow tomorrow. Sorry about that!]


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

Alright, sorry for conning 27 of you into this log before I got to post first pictures.  But here we go now!

It's 16 Terminators in total. I split them up into two batches. Here's batch#1:









...and here's batch#2:









I hope that you like them so far. I'm always open for comments, questions and critizism!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Look forward to following this one mate! I like the bases.


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Look forward to seeing your progress.


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks, Midge913 and Hammer49. 


Update!


















Things are going a little bit slower these days but I'll try to have this first batch finished by Sunday. C&C welcome as always!


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

mmmmmm, just glorious.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Gah, I want that Lorenzo model so bad!


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

Great looking stuff there. Thank god someone is painting more than just RED on these guys like I've seen so many other folks do. (Seriously, what are some folks doing with their BA models? Dipping them in red paint cans and saying "DONE!"?)


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

@Medic marine: Thanks! 

@Orochi: Cheers. Be warned though; the details aren't quite as crisp as on regular GW minis. That shows on the face especially.

@Diatribe1974: Thanks very much. I guess that's not only a problem with BA but with many armies. 


Right, the week's been a bit crazy and it's been way longer than I thought until this update. I even am not as far with painting as I'd liked to be. Anyway, here's the current state of things on the new BA terminators:



















I'll try to finish them tonight. The other BA terminators (from the Hybrids Space Hulk set) are finished. I'll post a picture of those very soon.

So that's that, I'll get tons more stuff done the upcoming week. C&C welcome as always and thanks for looking!


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Good work. The bases complement the models nicely.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Definitely looking great Sigur!


----------



## Salio (Mar 29, 2009)

Lookin' good! I always love a good lookin' blood angels army!


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

@Hammer49: Cheers!

@Midge913: Thanks very much.

@Salio: Yup, there's something to red armour. 


Well, some new pictures!




























Hope you like them!


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

Hey guys! Long time no see. 










Here's another shot of the second batch of BA Terminators:









Hope you like them, comments and criticism are welcome as always and have a nice weekend!


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

Constructive criticism.


Why aren't you painting my army for me. 


Honestly, I can't see anything to criticise.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

That Librarian looks great, highlighting looks perfect, have some rep


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Very impressive work.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

I hate you Sigur. So damn much.


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

Your ability for painting is just incredible, looks awesome.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Fantastic work once again mate! Love the libby and the termys are incredible!


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Great work on the termies!

I particularly like the metal effect on brother leon's assault cannon.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

If he gets mephiston won't there be a cross time paradox?


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

@Maidel: Thanks! Just drop me an e-mail or PM if you want something painted. 

@mcmuffin: Much appreciated (just like a McMuffin on a hungover morning. :grin: )

@Orochi: Hatred is just a dark wash over a basecoat of love. 

@Medic Marine: Thanks very much!

@Midge913: Again, thanks for commenting and the compliments.

@alasdair: Cheers!

@aboytervigon: How so?


Hey guys, just letting you know that the Terminators are finished. I posted them in the Modelling and Painting section here: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=1006746#post1006746

Cheers!


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

Sigur said:


> @Maidel: Thanks! Just drop me an e-mail or PM if you want something painted. !


Do you work for free?

:laugh:


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

Sigur said:


> @mcmuffin: Much appreciated (just like a McMuffin on a hungover morning. :grin: )


Amen to that one, mcmuffins have cured many a hangover for me too, as have burgers at 8am :grin:

Gideon is my favourite model that you have painted, and the entire unit looks awesome.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Maidel said:


> Constructive criticism.
> 
> 
> Why aren't you painting my army for me.
> ...


I would have to second that, great stuff Sigur, keep up the great work and keep the pics coming.

Regards,
DoE


----------



## MrHuk (Jul 15, 2011)

I love the "come at me bro!" model, I need to own it. Can you link me to the set I need to buy for him?


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

Sickeningly good.

Enjoy some much deserved +rep.

Cheers,
FFX


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

MrHuk said:


> I love the "come at me bro!" model, I need to own it. Can you link me to the set I need to buy for him?


GW's latest edition of Space Hulk contains all of these miniatures (I believe). I wish they all came as well painted as these particular ones, though. Shame they're just red plastic. You might have trouble getting the model separately, and I'm not even sure if GW still has any stock for Space Hulk any more...


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

The terminator librarian from the box set is mephistion from the past.


----------



## mad matt (Jul 2, 2011)

Wirklich hervorragende Arbeit!


----------



## d0m (Nov 5, 2009)

mad matt said:


> Wirklich hervorragende Arbeit!


Second that!


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

mad matt said:


> Wirklich hervorragende Arbeit!


I'm German and I can't read that :cray:


----------



## d0m (Nov 5, 2009)

Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> I'm German and I can't read that :cray:


"Truely brilliant work!"


----------

